# Weltmeister Supita



## abracadam (15 Май 2011)

Supita заменила ранее существующие инструменты серии S-класса в 1964 году, сама она была заменена в 80-х годов на Cantora. 

Я нашол в интеренете 3 вида разных ресунков регистров.

Речь идет о стандартной Супите 41/120 "Supita"

Я думаю что это связано с годами выпуска.

Мне интересно да и наверно другим форумчанам:

если ли различие в Супитах
кому какие больше нравяться
какую Супиту приятней иметь ранних или поздних годов выпуска
Плюсы Супиты
Минусы Супиты

фото
Вариант 1 : 


По поводу Супиты (Коректировка от 16.06.2011)

Фото 1 : Это Супита выпуска 60 годов
Фото 2 : Это Супита выпуска 70 годов
Фото 3 : Это Супитв выпуска 80 годов

Информацию получил от Модератора Weltmeister форума (Германия). Он определил по логотипу от тоже менялься с гадами.


----------



## SashHen (16 Июн 2011)

Поздние года, около того времени, как берлинская стена рухнула - фуфловые, ИМХО. Контроль за качеством и материалы уже не те.
А что такое Cantora? Первый раз слышу, может быть, Cantus?


----------



## abracadam (16 Июн 2011)

SashHen писал:


> А что такое Cantora? Первый раз слышу, может быть, Cantus?



Weltmeister Canora, на мой взгляд очень красивый аккордеон, в нем итальянские голоса и симпатичная решотка, этот дизайн вы можете увидеть на Супите 2

Фото:


В Германии этот аккордеон редкость, часто в продаже встречаеться в Румынии, Сербии, Болгарии


----------



## Gross (16 Июн 2011)

На снимках вижу- на левой 5 переключателей. Неужели, как на дешёвых Вельтах, с неотключаемой малой октавой? Или что побогаче?


----------



## vyachek (6 Июн 2022)

Недавно узнал, что и баяны такие существуют. Причем две модификации: Weltmeister Cantora с обычным диапазоном 49 нот в правой, и Weltmeister Cantora Grandina c увеличенным диапазоном 55 нот.


----------



## vyachek (6 Июн 2022)




----------



## olegoleg1974d (12 Июн 2022)

abracadam написал(а):


> SashHen писал:
> 
> Weltmeister Canora, на мой взгляд очень красивый аккордеон, в нем итальянские голоса и симпатичная решотка, этот дизайн вы можете увидеть на Супите 2
> 
> ...


У Канторы немецкие голоса.Не итальянские.


----------



## vyachek (13 Июн 2022)

olegoleg1974d написал(а):


> У Канторы немецкие голоса.Не итальянские.


Ну вот, а уже подумывал не поменять ли на него свою Супиту.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (24 Авг 2022)

Так ничего о Supita и не сказали, перешли сразу на Cantora, тему замылили. А вопросы были интересные


abracadam написал(а):


> если ли различие в Супитах
> кому какие больше нравяться
> какую Супиту приятней иметь ранних или поздних годов выпуска
> Плюсы Супиты
> Минусы Супиты


----------



## vyachek (25 Авг 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Так ничего о Supita и не сказали, перешли сразу на Cantora,


Предполагаю, что Cantora и есть Supita, точнее переходная модель к Supita II. Вот фото аккордеона Supita II с такой же ажуркой, как и у Cantora.


----------



## olegoleg1974d (25 Авг 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Предполагаю, что Cantora и есть Supita, точнее переходная модель к Supita II. Вот фото аккордеона Supita II с такой же ажуркой, как и у Cantora.Посмотреть вложение 12882


Между супитой и канторой есть много общего.Резонаторы,клапана на правой,клавиши,регистровый механизм.Все остальное сделано гораздо лучше.Левая механика-просто песня).Эргономика в целом лучше,26-е уголки,итп.Румыны больше ценят кантору чем вторую супиту.Кстати,вторые супиты бывают и *де люкс*,как и кантора.


----------



## Vlad (4 Сен 2022)

Была у меня Супита выборная, производства 70-х годов. отучился 9 лет, потом долго не хотел продавать, звук шикарный, качественный. Особенно фагот в ломаной деке. Но решил продать в силу того, что выбор стал как бы без надобности. Единственный минус. Мне нравится аккордеонный розлив, собственно это то, что отличает аккордеон от баяна. у Супиты этого почти нет, инструмент академический. Сейчас купил S5, несколько видов розлива, в том числе и так называемый "тройной французский". Ломаная дека звучит попроще, чем у Супиты, покрупнее в размерах, но для моих целей на сегодня более подходящий. Моё мнение: Супита замечательный академический инструмент, и для учёбы. Слушаю Поелуева, инструмент АККО росс. производства. Если не смотреть на видео - звучит баян, причём как в правой так и в левой. Нет розлива. Нет той изюминки, которая присуща аккордеону. Это моё личное мнение.


----------



## olegoleg1974d (4 Сен 2022)

От разлива S5 до французского разлива-как до луны,если честно.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (4 Сен 2022)

olegoleg1974d, Ну расплата за универсальность звучания. Я вот тоже про S5 думаю заместо консоны.


----------



## Vlad (4 Сен 2022)

olegoleg1974d написал(а):


> От разлива S5 до французского разлива-как до луны,


Возможно, за неимением лучшего в наших "деревнях" приходится довольствоваться доступным.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (4 Сен 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> olegoleg1974d, Ну расплата за универсальность звучания. Я вот тоже про S5 думаю заместо консоны.


Я бы не стал советовать S5, французский розлив это порядка 30 центов, очень быстро утомляет и не позволяет играть все произведения, гораздо приятнее слуху розлив практически на всех немцах, порядка 10 центов, он то как раз и даёт мелодичное мажорное звучание. Моя жена, пианистка, когда услышала розлив на S5, сказала, что это звучит, как сильно расстроенный инструмент. Я его потом сменял на Супиту.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (4 Сен 2022)

У меня на Bugari Armando Champion был розлив в 30 центов, я его перестроил на 10 и получил обалденное звучание. S5 так перестроить не получится, на Бугари 1 голос настроен в розлив и получается 2-х голосный розлив, в S5 розлив 3-х голосный, т.е. один кларнет настроен классически, а два других: +15 центов и -15 центов. Надо перестраивать 2 голоса, один настроить в унисон с классическим, а другой, который +15, довести до +10.


----------



## olegoleg1974d (4 Сен 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> У меня на Bugari Armando Champion был розлив в 30 центов, я его перестроил на 10 и получил обалденное звучание. S5 так перестроить не получится, на Бугари 1 голос настроен в розлив и получается 2-х голосный розлив, в S5 розлив 3-х голосный, т.е. один кларнет настроен классически, а два других: +15 центов и -15 центов. Надо перестраивать 2 голоса, один настроить в унисон с классическим, а другой, который +15, довести до +10.


S 5 настраивали не так.От слова савсэм.Я имею в виду фабричную настройку.


----------



## Vlad (5 Сен 2022)

olegoleg1974d написал(а):


> S 5 настраивали не так.От слова савсэм.Я имею в виду фабричную настройку.


Поддерживаю мысль, S5 настроен несколько иначе, кларнет на ломаной и второй голос настроены почти как на Супите, третий голос немного дальше от первых двух. По крайней мере мне так слышится.


----------



## Vlad (6 Сен 2022)

Вопрос к обладателю Bugari Armando Champion. Какая там клавиатура по сравнению с S5 или Supita, как механика в левой? S5 на мой взгляд имеет чуть более жёсткую клавиатуру в правой, чем Supita.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (6 Сен 2022)

Vlad написал(а):


> Вопрос к обладателю Bugari Armando Champion. Какая там клавиатура по сравнению с S5 или Supita, как механика в левой? S5 на мой взгляд имеет чуть более жёсткую клавиатуру в правой, чем Supita.


На Супите клавиатура помягче, чем на S5, но не намного. На Бугари и левая и правая заметно мягче и тише, а бас ещё и мощнее, чем у Супиты, на S5 бас вообще никакой, на Стелле лучше, впрочем, разнится от инструмента к инструменту, слышал и сносный бас..


----------

